# Recruiting reps



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you fancy becoming a rep... see here 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/rep.htm

Perhaps it might be time for a LEEK rep?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> If you fancy becoming a rep... see here
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/rep.htm
> 
> Perhaps it might be time for a LEEK rep?


Go on then ,,,, can i have a go at leeking :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: sorry could not resist


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You have PM...from a LEEK'ER


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> If you fancy becoming a rep... see here
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/rep.htm
> 
> Perhaps it might be time for a LEEK rep?


this reps just off to take a LEEK if that helps :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > If you fancy becoming a rep... see here
> ...


Oi! stop taking the p!ss.Us leekers don't find it funny. :roll: :lol: :wink: 
Carry on and we'll send Upiker round your house ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > If you fancy becoming a rep... see here
> ...


I'll take a LEEK on your pies if you carry on  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Damn that means i can't be a rep now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


WHAT men have been killed for less :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Damn that means i can't be a rep now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


And I can't go to LEEK


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what about a west yorkshire rep or manchester rep now that mikey and glen have done one?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

bmx said:


> what about a west yorkshire rep or manchester rep now that mikey and glen have done one?


Email nutts and offer your services! more the merrier we dont cost anything! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

hmm im thinking about it now.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bmx said:


> what about a west yorkshire rep or manchester rep now that mikey and glen have done one?


As said mail nutts ,,,,,,, come to the skipton drive ,, the lancashire/ yorkshire meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > what about a west yorkshire rep or manchester rep now that mikey and glen have done one?
> ...


... and meet some reps :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

bmx said:


> hmm im thinking about it now.


Go on, you know you want to do it.................    8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

bmx said:


> hmm im thinking about it now.


Email me or IM me if you are serious


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

gonna get my membership as an xmas prezie so its gonna be after then, ok


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem mate


----------

